# R35 Downpipes (Not standard)



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

Anyone got any they want to part with?

Recently purchased a car from a dealer listed with Miltek downpipes fitted and ive just found out that it doesnt!!!! 

Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Just go back to dealer and tell him to put it right.


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

We will have some back in stock in 2 weeks time. 

https://www.4src.co.uk/products/nissan-gt-r35-3-stainless-and-casting-down-pipes-for-2008-2017


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

I have spoken to them and they say mistakes can happen as it***8217;s a highly modified car!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

marcusevo6 said:


> Anyone got any they want to part with?
> 
> Recently purchased a car from a dealer listed with Miltek downpipes fitted and ive just found out that it doesnt!!!!
> 
> Thanks


Got your PM bud. Sorry for delay I was on holiday. I've responded but in short mine should be coming off in the next week.


----------



## marcusevo6 (Nov 12, 2013)

bump


----------

